# Mmmm CAKE!



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Anyone know of a place that sells tasty, whole cakes in Dubai?
It's my boss's birthday on Thursday and we'd like to get her a delicious chocolate cake.
I'm not even sure what a cake is supposed to cost around here.
All are welcome and encouraged to post their opinions and experiences...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Chocoa  expensive but delicious


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Kitsch Cupcakes and Sugar Daddy's Bakery on Beach Road do birthday cakes. Looking at 150 Dhs upwards for 12 persons.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Cakes in Dubai are just not that good.

You are in luck though, the one exception to that rule being the chocolate cake from Coco's.

.
..
...

I should just start charging for my chocolate pear tart


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Anyone had an experience with a Waitrose cake?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

xpatusa said:


> Anyone know of a place that sells tasty, whole cakes in Dubai?
> It's my boss's birthday on Thursday and we'd like to get her a delicious chocolate cake.
> I'm not even sure what a cake is supposed to cost around here.
> All are welcome and encouraged to post their opinions and experiences...


Best bakers in Dubai is Paul, the French style bakery with several branches. Not cheap but worth every Dirham.

*drools*


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend a supermarket bought cake if you're looking for something that tastes great. If you're after a proper gourmet cake then a speciality shop is what you should look for. Oh and make sure you save me a piece, I get a piece of every cake bought and sold in Dubai. It's the law!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Best bakers in Dubai is Paul, the French style bakery with several branches. Not cheap but worth every Dirham.
> 
> *drools*


OK, I'll retract my initial comment. You can indeed find real cakes at Paul. 

Other than that (and I am talking cakes here. You can find very good cupcakes, doughnutts and the likes around here), there is no viable option but Coco's.

.
..
...

P.S.
If I am wrong and there actually are good cakes around, I'll be happy to be proven wrong


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Magnolia Bakery at Bloomingdales does amazing cupcakes and from their price list the cakes are quite reasonable too.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Magnolia Bakery at Bloomingdales does amazing cupcakes and from their price list the cakes are quite reasonable too.


Agree completely. Magnolia's is the best I have had in Dubai - next to my wife's, of course.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i have to give my vote to Paul's & then Coco's

have tried both and they are beyond amazing!

yum yum yummmmmm


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

"fruitcakes" hilton, YUuuMMY!.............why dont we all help expatusa by baking him cake ..since its to impress your boss we know how much it means...so its "free of cost"....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

samfurah said:


> "fruitcakes" hilton, YUuuMMY!.............why dont we all help expatusa by baking him cake ..since its to impress your boss we know how much it means...so its "free of cost"....


Erm...why would you want to bake a cake for a person you've never met?


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Erm...why would you want to bake a cake for a person you've never met?


so that i get expert making experiments! .....will help me in future impressing husband...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think your future husband would be too pleased to know that you experimented with strangers.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I don't think your future husband would be too pleased to know that you experimented with strangers.[/
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm.....dont worry! i wont tell him..............


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

But we will! muahahahaha!


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> But we will! muahahahaha!


:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

Sugar Daddy’s double chocolate is fantastic


----------



## dcool79 (May 22, 2011)

Coco's is really good, but I recently had a chocolate cheesecake
from 'yummy mummy desserts', and wow, it was, hard to describe in words
let's just saw we wanted mooore and it gives you the best bang for your buck
i ordered off their FB page


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Nobody's tried French Bakery?


----------

